

Ask HN: Cheap android tablets with market access? - gte910h

Looking to find readily available cheap android tablets running a modern version of the OS, works relatively similar with most apps (as it will be used for development), and has market access.<p>Any mobile dev shops have favorites on the low end of the scale?<p>I'm honestly surprised google doesn't run a service pointing to all the different android devices for sale.
======
ljf
try out a Dell Streak, using it now. great phone, tablet and laptop
replacement. I think they are under $400 in usa. not super cheap but powerful
enough to meet the alleged 3.0 gingerbread release. still on 2.1 in UK, but
2.2 should be out by xmas

any questions let me know.

------
2mur
I'm waiting on CES in January. I've heard that most of the companies who will
be producing android tablets in the near future will have manufacturing
samples then. Most are probably waiting for 3.0+ to optimize Android for a
tablet experience.

------
pw
They do: <http://www.google.com/phone/>

